# AZ Summit at Sugarloaf: 3/25 - 3/28



## Greg (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, I got here a day early so I figured I'd get this epic thread started. Made good time, 6 hours, hardly any stops. Got skiing at 2:20. I planned to use a full day comp just for the few hours this afternoon. The nice guest services women just gave me a lift ticket!

Rode the Superquad twice, Spillway once, then made my way over to King Pine. Weird combo of snow surfaces. Windblown ice, wind-loaded deep manky powder, corn, pre-corn, packed powder was all common on the same trail. Definitely challenging on your toes skiing.

There was a stretch on the king pine quad in the middle of that area that was sweet corn. up high scratchy, down low sticky wet snow. I've never seen so many different conditions in one day.

Hit lowery Misery Whip, Haul Back, Widowmaker, and even Ripsaw. Some of that was spectacular, some of it borderline miserable. Still glad to get on some natural trails....might be hard to come by after the big freeze coming.

Got checked in and I'm finishing up a Bag burger now. I'll be out early tomorrow to rip some cord.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 25, 2010)

I also headed North early this morning en route to Sugarloaf. Decided to visit an old friend and make some turns at Loon today. Snow was a little firm when I started but quickly softened and made for some sweet turns. Skied from 9:30 till a little after 3 and managed a healthy 30000 feet of descent. I'm currently holed up in N. Conway getting ready catch some zzzz's so I can hit the road towards Saddlerback in the morning.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 26, 2010)

In on page one! 

Have a great time guys! Keep us posted and post lots o' pics!


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2010)

no snow last light. Much colder this morning and everything is frozen. Gonna be flat and fast today. Thank god for grooming. Yep.....I said that. :razz:


----------



## reefer (Mar 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> no snow last light. Much colder this morning and everything is frozen. Gonna be flat and fast today. Thank god for grooming. Yep.....I said that. :razz:




Well get out there and start skiing some bumps into those groomers...................should I bring my hockey skates?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2010)

make the best of it, not everything can be as good as gunny on a 70 degree day....:razz:


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2010)

Coffee break. Man...it feels cold out there, especially after being exposed to all the spring weather. Some okay skiing off Spillway. Stuff that was more recently groomed is decent. Stuff groomed earlier last night, especially the lower mountain is rock hard and teeth chattering. Should be better tomorrow if they can chop that up. Ungroomed stuff will be off limits this weekend, I'd imagine.

The positives....the view is fantastic. Breezy but not overly windy and there is a edge of the clouds that is slowly moving east. Lots of clear deep blue sky to the west. Hopefully the sun will warm things up and loosen some of the snow. I'm gonna give it an hour and head back out.


----------



## reefer (Mar 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Coffee break. Man...it feels cold out there, especially after being exposed to all the spring weather. Some okay skiing off Spillway. Stuff that was more recently groomed is decent. Stuff groomed earlier last night, especially the lower mountain is rock hard and teeth chattering. Should be better tomorrow if they can chop that up. Ungroomed stuff will be off limits this weekend, I'd imagine.
> 
> The positives....the view is fantastic. Breezy but not overly windy and there is a edge of the clouds that is slowly moving east. Lots of clear deep blue sky to the west. Hopefully the sun will warm things up and loosen some of the snow. I'm gonna give it an hour and head back out.



This certainly will be shocking after last week..............................shades and T-shirt!


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2010)

reefer said:


> This certainly will be shocking after last week..............................shades and T-shirt!



Indeed. It feels very much like mid-winter out there....


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2010)

Get back out there and loosen that shit up for us


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 26, 2010)

Glenn said:


> In on page one!
> 
> Have a great time guys! Keep us posted and post lots o' pics!


Me too!  Have fun.  Take video.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2010)

its improving. sun is fully out now  which helps warm you on the lift. too bad the wind blows the warmth away again. snow is loosening in spots. lots of chunks but its mixed with nice snow. should be great after another groom tonight.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't overdue it Greg, Sunday looks to be the best....(by Weather.com)


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2010)

Sitting at widow maker with Paul and o3jeff waiting for folks to show up. Getting loaded.


----------



## DiMe (Mar 26, 2010)

Pictures Pictures Pictures!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2010)

Posting from the meet and greet party.  If you're reading this then you're a loser for not being here...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Posting from the meet and greet party.  If you're reading this then you're a loser for not being here...




<-----------  loser


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Sitting at widow maker with Paul and o3jeff waiting for folks to show up. Getting loaded.


Learn to read, you had us at the wrong place...


----------



## BLESS (Mar 27, 2010)

cmon.  where are the pics already?


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2010)

What happens at Sugarloaf, stays at Sugarloaf!


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2010)

riverc0il, bvibert, wjenness, deadheadskier, woodcore, jimg and i are taking a break at Bullwinkles. Great day. Fast groomers, some loose snow, bluebird, no wind.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2010)

Great day. Found some very skiable bumps. Just got back from the apres party. Time to chill and Rustic Overtones tonight!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 27, 2010)

do some shots, some car bombs, about 8 beers each then post some pics!


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 27, 2010)

Some good times must be rollin' without any activity here since 6pm.....


----------



## DiMe (Mar 27, 2010)

I want to see pictures of Sugarloaf   Never been there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2010)

THANK YOU SUGARLOAF!!!

Back a bit early due to work obs, but what a weekend.  Sugarloaf really went above and beyond from their service at the parties to the exceptional job they did with less than ideal weather conditions up on the hill.  Skied Friday at Sunday River with wjenness, JimG, bvibert and severine and it was a nightmare.  I was literally shocked at how well Sugarloaf was able to lay out a great groomed surface for both days this weekend.

While not the epic corn harvest we all dreamt of, the conditions were really pretty darn good.  Each day started with the whole group ripping together, then people venturing off to do their own thing.  This morning was particularly sweet with Sugarloaf letting us on the lift an hour before the general public.  Outside of about 30 other people, Alpinezone owned the hill for the first hour.

As there were no bumps really to be had, a two run combined Naster race was set up instead.  I'm not a gate skier, which I'm sure everyone would agree who saw me, but I still had fun.  Woodcore was the champ and winner of the coveted Golden Alpinezone Mouse.  He beat waloaf by a downright Olympic close two one hundredths of a second.

I think I shared a lift or a beer with pretty much all who came, which appeared to be about 30 members.  Just a great, great time.  Anyone who didn't have a good time, needs to find a new sport because it was a freaking blast.  Many folks were shooting lots of pics and I saw a few shooting video, so all that should come along in the coming days.

Plenty of snow still up on Sugarloaf.  Should be PRIME straight through April, so get on up there.  I know I'll be back for at least a day before the end of the season.  Awesome Mountain.

Thanks again Sugarloaf and especially Greg for setting this all up!!!!  Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 28, 2010)

Just got back home and am too spent to post up a full report... but what a freaking blast! Sugarloaf did AZ up right. Amazing amount of snow up there right now... gotta be the deepest base depth of any ski area in the eastern USA right now. Turns at the Back on Friday were excellent as well. These areas did an amazing job considering what they had to work with Thursday night.

Great skiing with everyone and BIG THANKS to the AZ Team for putting this whole thing together. Very impressive weekend even if it was not the spring skiing weather we had all hoped for.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 28, 2010)

Great weekend.

Three days spent out skiing, can't ask for much more.

Saturday I ripped the river solo for an hour or so before finding bvibert, JimG, and deadheadskier... Crazy day where it appeared the temp must have plummeted mid-groom, half of the trail was frozen rock-solid cord, and the other half was tolerable...

SL did a great job, had a gorgeous bluebird day on Saturday, a little cold, but no wind, all the lifts were turning, skied more Vert than any other day in my life. Had a blast.

Today was a little rougher, the winds kicked up and blew the snow around, Timberline never opened (at least before I left) and spillway went on windhold a little before 11AM. Still some good turns to be had off of the King Pine, Superquad and even Whiffletree chairs though. Skied a run from the top of spillway to the SQ base non-stop right before Spillway went on hold... That was a good thigh burner.

Did a couple more SQ runs, and called the day at 11:30. Stopped in at the Bag and had a delicious burger before hitting the road...

Thank you so much to Sugarloaf, Greg and everyone else for making this happen. I had a blast, and can't wait for the next one.

Also, thanks a ton to riverc0il who handled our condo reservations and got us all set up.

My ride home was surprisingly quick. I was thinking it was going to take a minimum of 4 hours, maybe a little over four and a half. Photographic evidence proves otherwise:







Just under four hours from sitting down in the car to parking it at home... A little over 3 1/2 spent driving. Made two quick stops, one in Farmington for gas, and once at the rest area just after Gray on the Maine Turnpike.

... Nap time...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2010)

WJenness said:


>



I like that top speed. :wink:

Got back about a 1/2 hour ago. Great time with everyone and the whole event. Gotta deal with the kids now, but I'll put up the few pics I took this evening. 4 hours total time to the dot for me. Stopped in Freeport for a few.

Thanks to Greg and Sugarloaf! :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice seeing everyone!  Wlopowski and I had a great time.  Made the obligatory stop at the Sugarloaf Shop and got some nice stuff.  

Pics and TR coming soon. 

Saturday: amazing day.  Runs on Gondi Line and Timberline were great.  Awesome views.  

Sunday:  thank God for 7:30 am chair.  The first two hours were the best conditions and weather.  I wrapped up at 11:30 after almost being blown off the Spillway Chair and then skidding down the shear ice on the top of Gondi Line.  Lifts were closing due to wind...it was nasty folks...cold wind.  

Also, if anyone found my blue Patagonia Hat at the Lounge yesterday after the party, please PM me!!!  Thanks. 

Thanks Sugarloaf for a great weekend.  We're coming back up in a few weeks (fingers crossed).


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll leave it to the experts to sum up the skiing. I enjoyed what I did--but it wasn't a lot. One run down Tote Road yesterday and 4 or so runs today, taking advantage of the early lift access. Nice finally matching some faces to names. The show last night was a lot of fun; Greg, Woodcore, and I stayed to the end and there were a few others who showed up at intervals. Thanks, Greg and Sugarloaf for putting this together! And thanks, JimG for your pointers! 

I have some pics but not any of skiing... Let me see what I have.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2010)

This is the little I have for the whole weekend:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrievibert/sets/72157623723520266/

From Sugarloaf:





From this morning on the early lift (windy up top!):


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks smooth and fast!!


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Looks smooth and fast!!



Pretty much!  I think I skied faster today than I ever have. 

BTW...this has to be in the thread. From Friday night's meet and greet:


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 28, 2010)

severine said:


> Pretty much!  I think I skied faster today than I ever have.
> 
> BTW...this has to be in the thread. From Friday night's meet and greet:



Classic! I'm holed up in Ludlow, VT tonight but can't wait to get back home tomorrow and post some pictures.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 28, 2010)

Here're a few of my pics:

meet-up the first morning:





Looking over to the Bigelows:





Paul enjoying some whoopie pie:





Sunrise for first tracks:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2010)

Great time this weekend.  DHS and the others covered it pretty well; Sugarloaf did a great job with the event and getting the mountain back in good shape.  I'm too tired right now to post much more, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2010)

A few crappy cell phone pictures..

Carrie already stole this one from me, but it's cool enough to post again..   Greg doing his thing:





riverc0il, Woodcore, and Roccojerry at the meet and great on Friday night:




My cell phone takes crappy pictures when it's dark..

Some of the crew at the top of the Super Quad for the first run of the day on Saturday:





View from the Super Quad





I think this is Gondi line from the Spillway x-cut, it's JimG dropping in with Woodcore looking on.





Greg and rivercoil get ready to shred:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2010)

Credentials...


----------



## roark (Mar 29, 2010)

Great weekend up at the Loaf. Enjoyed seeing some old friends and of course the skiing. Kudos to the SL staff who did a great job, enjoyed the VIP treatment!

From the condo:





Bluebird





While the slackers had lunch or took naps, from_the_NEK and I kept at it and found some nice bumps on Skidder, this photo does it absolutely no justice. Sweet blown in untracked troughs...





Me demonstrating how not to ski bumps





We met up with the rest of the group and lapped Skidder > Sheer Boom over and over
Greg:





riv





First tracks today was way better than I expected, really fun to get in a few laps before the public!

The horde descended on Gondi...
JimG





It almost looks like Greg can carve 





deadheadskier





woodcore





WJenness





snowmonster waving for the camera





trailboss





Unfortunately I got no pics of from_the_NEK, probably b/c he skis like a bat out hell and I was never in front of him. :razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2010)

roark said:


> deadheadskier



oof

shoulda hit up the free lesson.  lovely gaperific dropped uphill shoulder and hand

Whatcha up to this Saturday woodcore?  care to come up to Ragged and show me how its done?

:lol:


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2010)

Still here...

Snowed about 3" last night...now a mix going to all rain quickly.

Will ski the day and then head south. Weather forecast sucks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2010)

roark said:


> WJenness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, that's actually a nice little sequence of me coming down.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 29, 2010)

Great Stuff  and shots  Glad  u guys all had a super time !!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like the AZ__gang_ had a good time despite the rather hardened conditions.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome AZ Summit!  First tracks was a very nice privilege to have yesterday morning and with the sun out early made for a great start before the wind came in and trails got a bit less carveable.   I took a coffee break around 11, but got in a few more on Wiffle and Superquad after noon before calling it a day.   Great to finally put some faces to some names!

Thanks for organizing!  Looking forward to heading back to the Loaf for some sunny spring bump skiing/riding in a couple of weeks  until next time, ROCO!


----------



## reefer (Mar 29, 2010)

Great times!
Thanks Sugarloaf!
Thanks AZ


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2010)

reefer said:


> Great times!
> Thanks Sugarloaf!
> Thanks AZ



Cool pic.  That was taken at the bottom of the first run, after we had lost several people.

Let's see if I can get all the names.

L to R: Severine, bvibert, JimG, Greg, Peter, Paul, o3jeff, wa-loaf, Woodcore, skibum9995, deadheadskier, riverc0il, double eject, and Reefer's other buddy who's name I can't remember, but I'll just call him boob shot.

Behind the camera is Reefer, and missing is; thetrailboss, his SO (can't remember her screen name), snowmonster, roccojerry, from the NEK, and several other people who's faces I can see, but can't put names to at the moment.  Pretty good turnout, IMHO.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad it went well and sorry I missed it!  Hopefully you can pull it off again next year, because it sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> and Reefer's other buddy who's name I can't remember, but I'll just call him boob shot.



Ok, need details on this one. . . .


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Ok, need details on this one. . . .



Mario, and I think it's just because of the way he's posing. Although it's entirely possible I missed something ...


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Mario, and I think it's just because of the way he's posing. Although it's entirely possible I missed something ...



You guys should have talked to that waitress/bartender, like I suggested.

She factors into this one...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2010)

severine said:


> You guys should have talked to that waitress/bartender, like I suggested.
> 
> She factors into this one...



:-o  pictures?

and don't give me any of that "what happens in sugarloaf stays in sugarloaf" crap!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Mario, and I think it's just because of the way he's posing. Although it's entirely possible I missed something ...



Mario is his name, and there is a story behind my name, it's not because of how he's posing.  I'll let Reefer fill us in, if he feels it's appropriate...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> :-o  pictures?
> 
> and don't give me any of that "what happens in sugarloaf stays in sugarloaf" crap!!



The waitresses at the Widowmaker were pretty hot. We were just being dirty old men ...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Behind the camera is Reefer, and missing is; thetrailboss, his SO (can't remember her screen name), snowmonster, roccojerry, from the NEK, and several other people who's faces I can see, but can't put names to at the moment.  Pretty good turnout, IMHO.



Also missing is darent


----------



## reefer (Mar 29, 2010)

Back to the Sev qoute, what happens outside of Massachusetts stays there.......... 
I heard rumors of something taking place after the Rustic Overtone show inside the Widowmaker, our Apres bartender was there....... in rare form.......................
Mario is the person in the picture, not sure if he was in the Widowmaker or not......................
Most of our antics were off-slope this weekend..... we hadn't skied yet and we had the Sugarloaf police at our door Saturday morning at 8:00...........somehow the entire fire alrm system throughout Sugartree II condos went off.............because of us......................had nothing to do with illegal substances in this case, more like burnt (flaming) toast!

Oh yeah....Mario was the chef ...........................


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2010)

severine said:


> You guys should have talked to that waitress/bartender, like I suggested.
> 
> She factors into this one...



I'm not even sure if I have the right guy, and I don't want to get anyone in trouble... ;-)


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*Thursday Pics*

Some pics from the few hours I skied on Thursday afternoon:

*Obligatory Route 27 Mountain Shots:*










*Riding Spillway:*





*View of Burnt Mountain:*





*King Pine Quad:*





*Ungroomed Widowmaker. Wind-loaded tacky powder skier's left. Pre-corn/corn surface right:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*More Friday*

*Ripsaw!*















*Mount Katahdin, 90 miles away:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*Friday Pic*

*My only pic from Friday. Riding King Pine Chair. This was typical of the conditions all day*


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*Saturday Pics!*

*Mount Washington, 72 miles away:*





*reefer and some other AZers:*





*WoodCore, riverc0il and bvibert:*





*WoodCore. His face eventually become the color of his jacket:*





*bvibert:*





*o3jeff and Paul. I hope they're showered:*





*deadheadskier rips Gondi Line:*





*JimG.:*





*WoodCore:*





*riverc0il:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*More Saturday!*

*riverc0il and roark:*





*o3jeff:*





*Preparing to continue down Gondi Line*:





*WoodCore and bluebird view:*





*Riding the Superquad:*





*Katahdin on Saturday:*





*JimG., top of Gondi Line:*





*deadheadskier:*





*DHS and bvibert:*





*AZers on Gondi Line:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*More Saturday!*

*JimG. and riverc0il:*





*Waiting to race:*





*madskier6 starts us off:*





*darent, I believe:*





*from_the_NEK*





*WoodCore doing his thing!*





*from_the_NEK and ???*





*roark:*





*Lunch at Bullwinkles (L to R: riverc0il, bvibert, WJenness, deadheadskier:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*More Saturday!*

*riverc0il slaying the wind-loaded powder on Skidder:*





*Skidder, powder + ice bumps:*





*bvibert on Skidder:*





*bvibert, roark and JimG. on lower Sheer Boom bumps:*


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> *bvibert on Skidder:*



I guess I looked like as big of a gaper as I felt...  Those icy backsides were really effing with me...  Still fun though.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*Thanks Sugarloaf!*

*Brad Larsen and Ethan Austin at the Apres party:*





I know a lot of people have thanked me for stuff, but these are the guys to thank. Brad and Ethan went totally above and beyond to show the AZ crew a great time. I'm sure we all would have been happy just to be there and ski some great terrain. The guys at the Loaf held for us a welcome party with two free drinks and awesome apps, an apres party (more apps), first tracks privileges on Sunday, in addition to the awesome lodging deal, free Sunday tix, etc. One helluva weekend. These guys rock!
:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> As there were no bumps really to be had, a two run combined Naster race was set up instead.



i see pictures of bumps????


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*JimG. and bvibert at the apres party:*





*WoodCore, red-faced, and first ever winner of coveted AlpineZone Golden Mouse! Nice work, Jon!*





*Paul giving eyes to his shower partner, o3jeff: *





*View from our apres party in the Widowmaker loft:*





*Apps and severine whoopie pies:*





*WoodCore, deadheadskier, roark, from_the_NEK and severine at Riustic Overtones:*





*Rustic Overtones!*


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*Sunday*

*Waiting for first tracks:*





*skibum9995 enjoying first tracks:*





*thetrailboss:*





*riverc0il and from_the_NEK fun-dueling on the skiercorss course:*





*AZers owning Spillway:*





That's all, folks!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 29, 2010)

Still kicking myself for not going to the Rustic Overtones show...

I was so tired, but I should have just sucked it up and gone... All reports are that a great time was had.

Still had a GREAT weekend...

-w


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> *Paul giving eyes to his shower partner, o3jeff: *


:lol: Awesome! 



Greg said:


> *WoodCore, deadheadskier, roark, from_the_NEK and severine at Riustic Overtones:*


I think that's when I was texting trying to figure out where wa-loaf, o3jeff, and Paul were.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i see pictures of bumps????



1.5 lines for 2 runs, yes there were bumps.  And trust me, no one was more excited than I was to be skiing them.  

but overall, the mountain was covered with Strip Club Bumps.  They looked fantastic, but you weren't allowed to nor would you want to touch them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> That's all, folks!



No Video?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2010)

I know Roark and fromtheNEK shot some vid


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2010)

WoodCore should have some photos to add, too. He was shooting quite a few, at least from the party Friday night.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> No Video?



No, I didn't get any vid. I've been having fun getting back to basics with stills lately. Sorry I didn't get everyone. The crew was moving quick. I'm lucky to get what I did.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

severine said:


> WoodCore should have some photos to add, too. He was shooting quite a few, at least from the party Friday night.



That's the only time I forgot to take pics. I think I was pretty faded by the time we got there, evidenced by that dumb pic of me in front of the AZ summit sign.


----------



## Edd (Mar 29, 2010)

Mismatched 8000's Rivercoil?  Hilarious.

Sorry I missed the gathering.  I was lucky to have a great spring day there the previous Friday.  If anyone plans to go there and doesn't mind (very) modest accommodations we stayed at the Carrabassett Inn.  We got a shock at the entertainment there on Friday nights.  Not for kids.  We had an absolute blast.  You'll get the idea if you click on this: http://www.carrabassettinn.com/


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> The waitresses at the Widowmaker were pretty hot. We were just being dirty old men ...



I give you probably the happiest man at Sugarloaf:






LADY'S MAN!!!!

And the one under his right arm just appeared in SKIING magazine's segment on the Widowmaker.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I give you probably the happiest man at Sugarloaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lame. He's not wearing his AZ creds. :razz:

Nice work snowmonster! :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Still kicking myself for not going to the Rustic Overtones show...
> 
> I was so tired, but I should have just sucked it up and gone... All reports are that a great time was had.



+1.  We barely made it through dinner.....


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you very much to Alpinezone and the Alpinezone community -- Greg and the mods, my roommates who had to put up with me (wa-loaf, 03Jeff, and Paul), trailboss and (Mrs.) trailboss for the company and all thirty of you for all the great conversation and skiing! This has to be my best trip to the Loaf ever.

Thanks also to Brad and Ethan for putting this all together and giving us the royal treatment. I shared a chair with Brad and enjoyed the information he shared about the ski industry and the Loaf's plans moving forward. All I can say is that it looks like a good year ahead for the Loaf and early vacation planning will be useful and more financially rewarding.

I skied until about 330 on Sunday. From the time we started at 730 until I got off the mountain, I experienced the whole range of weather conditions -- sunny bluebird, dark and raw, then overcast with the sun peeking out. Good days at the Loaf. It was mid-winter up there, especially mid-day when it resembled January. Not a brown spot on the ground and, if they make it through this storm, it looks like we'll be sking into May.

Thanks again! I look forward to the next summit -- and to skiing and riding with some of you fine folks in the near future.

Some pics from Day 2 (Sunday):

Three views from first tracks at King's Landing:













The weather rolling in (literally) as we crossed Spillway into Gondi at around 930:





Mid-day weather with all upper lifts (King Pine, Timberline, Spillway) shut. Superquad was open for lapping:





End of the day run on King's Landing:





The "infamous sign" at Gepetto's. Dem's fightin' words for Sunday River fans!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2010)

Some of my pics:  

"Oh My Gosh" Corner:  






Access Road:






Saturday:






Gondi Line First Thing on Saturday:











Roark, wjenness, and wlopowski peer down White Nitro:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2010)

snowmonster on White Nitro:






wlopowski on White Nitro...Sugarloafer since 1986!






From the NEK and snowmonster doing recon on Flume:






The boys on Timberline:






All smiles on Narrow Gauge:


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> Lame. He's not wearing his AZ creds. :razz:
> 
> Nice work snowmonster! :beer:



OMG, I can't believe TB posted this. And, TB, that was SKI magazine.

Greg, my bad. I'll bring my AZ creds next time I see her. =)


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> OMG, I can't believe TB posted this. And, TB, that was SKI magazine.
> 
> Greg, my bad. I'll bring my AZ creds next time I see her. =)



Could not resist....


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Some of my pics:
> 
> "Oh My Gosh" Corner:
> 
> ...



Best view of a ski area as you drive there that I've ever been to.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 29, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Three views from first tracks at King's Landing:



That may have been my favorite run on a groomer ever... It was absolutely perfect. 

I chased WoodCore and SkiBum9995 down and tried to mimic their movements and I felt like my carving got WAY better from that one run alone.

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

*Weekend recap.*

I'll try to keep this brief, but I suspect it will still be quite long.

Left CT a bit after 8 am on Thursday. Hauled ass up to Maine. Only stopped twice to fill up and get lunch. Made it to Sugarloaf in a bit under 6 hours. Not bad! Roads were clear, relatively traffic-free, even through Hartford, and it was actually quite a pleasant day for a long drive. As I finally saw the backside of Sugarloaf, I thought for a moment the backside snow fields might have softened enough to open. It turned out Timberline wasn't even open so no luck there.

I think by the time I parked the car and got skiing, it was only 2:15. Two laps off the Superquad, then onto Spillway and eventually King Pine where I spent the rest of the day. Like I said earlier, amazing how many conditions I found on a single run. Happy to get on lower Misery Whip and even the first 2/3 of Ripsaw. Finished up around 4 pm. Got checked in, had a Bag burger and some beers and took a walk around the base area. It was still warm in the evening. I was in bed by around 9 pm.

Woke up to a much colder Saturday as expected. I got out and was skiing by 8:45. COLD. Not used to cold weather after all the spring weather we had. Cruised for an hour and a half, then took an hour long break waiting for the sun to come out fully. Skied for another hour or so and then grabbed lunch at Gepetto's. After lunch, I got to meet Brad finally and we took a bunch of runs. After we scoped Winter's Way we both agreed a fun race through the gates was a better option for Saturday. Skied a few more runs after Brad left, and around 3:45, I got off the hill and got checked into the mod condo.

TTB and wlopowski were the first to arrive, followed soon by DHS, the Viberts and JimG. We all got settled and had a few beers. Hit up Gepetto's again for an awesome dinner with Jim, Ryan, Brian and Carrie. We then went to the welcome party and enjoyed many beers and drinks with the other AZers. Staggered out of there around midnight, and capped the night off with a foot race up Mountainside road against DHS.  :lol: I let him win. 

DHS saved us all the next morning by whipping up an awesome breakfast of eggs, bacon, and coffee on Saturday morning. Thanks again. Heading out early for additional breakfast supplies was very nice of you. After the food intake I was feeling human again. We all got out for the planned 9:30 am meet-up by the Superquad. The pics above kinda tell the story there. The groomed trail skiing was much improved on Saturday. Bluebird day with amazing views. Cool but virtually no wind. Lunch with a few of the guys at Bullwinkles was great! My favorite runs were on Gondi Line and the Sheer Boom bumps. Skidder was interesting, but after 2 and half days of skiing groomers, I had trouble getting the feet working the way they needed to. Amazing how hot I got after that one run. Helmet off on the lift.

Finished the Saturday ski day a bit before 4 pm. We decided to get out of the ski clothes for the apres party. Then went to the Widowmaker loft and enjoyed chatting with everyone about the day. It was a lot of fun skiing with all of you. I think we were all pretty compatible skiers, and we all ripped those groomers. In a weird way, the mostly groomer-only ski conditions kept more of us together. Cool to have the bump nuts skiing with the carver guys and trees/back/slackcountry guys most of the day. I was pretty cooked though. Lots of fast vert. Presented WodCore with his Golden Mouse. We all then dispersed. A few of us decided to get Bag burgers as take-out for dinner. Good move. Some Sailor Jerry's after dinner and then a few of us headed to the base lodge for the Rustic Overtones. WoodCore was on fire and having a blast.  I kept telling myself "one more song" but the RO were awesome and Jon, Carrie and I stayed til the end. Got back to the condo a bit before midnight and watched the fire die out for a half hour before heading to bed.

Slept great, got up early and got ready for first tracks. Not sure about anyone else, but I was surprised just how cool that was. It kinda made us feel "special" being able to ski on while the masses waited in line. Plus the fresh cord was awesome (did I just day that?  ). Sometime, around 9:30 am, it was like someone shut the lights off on us. After, 3 days of predominantly bluebird skiing, that flat light really screwed me up. I decided to get a jump on the drive home. After saying goodbye to several AZers at King Pine and then to Jim, Ryan and the Viberts at the condo, I was off at about 10:20. Easy drive home. Seemed quick, but I didn't get home until 5:30 due to a stop at Guitar Center in Manchester, CT to buy a new guitar (yay for me!).

Anyway, great to meet some new people and I really enjoyed skiing with all of you. Railing groomers for four days is not usually my thing, but I honestly enjoyed all that speed and vert, and the snow was really pretty much perfect for that. I still can't carve for crap, but it was fun trying. WoodCore is an absolute pleasure to watch ski, but really everyone was ripping. I have to admit looking at the strip club bumps on Winter's Way, Bubblecuffer, Ripsaw and Misery Whip was painful, but at least we got on some ungroomed on Skidder and Sheer Boom. I would like to again thank all of you for making the journey up there. The AlpineZone Summit was a huge success. Thank you Brad and Ethan again!

Told you I would be brief... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

WJenness said:


> That may have been my favorite run on a groomer ever... It was absolutely perfect.
> 
> I chased WoodCore and SkiBum9995 down and tried to mimic their movements and I felt like my carving got WAY better from that one run alone.
> 
> -w



That's awesome. That run with most of us on King's Landing was a damn fun run.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome pics and TR guys! Looks like a really really good time. :beer:


----------



## Paul (Mar 29, 2010)

Good time this weekend. Couldn't ask for better roomies (well, except for my girls) and the skiing was much better than anticipated. Being the terminal upper intermediate I wasn't too concerned about bumps or anything, but it was cool checking-out a new place. I can now see what all the hubub is about. Definitely working on plans to bring the fam there next season.

A few things...

Greg, you're just jealous that you missed the shower. It was a mind-scrambler.

Despite the rumors, there were no moon landings.

Snowmonster is one smoooooth operator

Those were some great appetizer spreads, but Sev's Whoopie pies trumped them.

Need to add Wi-Fi to the condos, maybe a cell repeater, those buildings were like Faraday cages.

Woodcore has no nerve endings in his head. Amazing.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

Paul said:


> A few things...
> 
> Greg, you're just jealous that you missed the shower. It was a mind-scrambler.



:lol: I should really fill everyone in on the shower thing, but it's funnier not...



Paul said:


> Despite the rumors, there were no moon landings.



I'm not gonna even ask.



Paul said:


> Snowmonster is one smoooooth operator



Indeed. Please invite us to the wedding, Martin.



Paul said:


> Those were some great appetizer spreads, but Sev's Whoopie pies trumped them.



I just realized I didn't have a whoopie pie all weekend, but I've had them before, and can concur...



Paul said:


> Need to add Wi-Fi to the condos, maybe a cell repeater, those buildings were like Faraday cages.



My cell phone totally freaked on me up there. It seemed to jump to central time zone for no apparent reason....



Paul said:


> Woodcore has no nerve endings in his head. Amazing.



No kidding. :lol: I've never seen anything like that in all my life. I'm still convinced he's a cyborg.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I give you probably the happiest man at Sugarloaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW, this needs to become SM's avatar. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2010)

severine said:


> :lol: Awesome!
> 
> 
> I think that's when I was texting trying to figure out where wa-loaf, o3jeff, and Paul were.



We were right behind you


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> We were right behind you


You freaked me out when you texted just as I texted you! Were you spying on me? :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2010)

Paul said:


> Those were some great appetizer spreads, but Sev's Whoopie pies trumped them.


Aww....thanks! 



Greg said:


> I just realized I didn't have a whoopie pie all weekend, but I've had them before, and can concur...


Should have sent the remaining 5 home with you!



Paul said:


> Need to add Wi-Fi to the condos, maybe a cell repeater, those buildings were like Faraday cages.


Agreed! I had a hard time getting a connection and kept losing it. Of course, that just made the perfect excuse for not working on my research paper... 



Paul said:


> Woodcore has no nerve endings in his head. Amazing.


I am amazed! I can't believe there's a photo of him wearing a hat on Friday but he didn't wear one Sat or Sun! It was COLD!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2010)

Paul said:


> Need to add Wi-Fi to the condos, maybe a cell repeater, those buildings were like Faraday cages.



I think it's a way to bring more money into the Widowmaker. Besides the hot waitresses, the free wifi there was good for catching up on emails. We might not have spent so much time there without it. 



severine said:


> I am amazed! I can't believe there's a photo of him wearing a hat on Friday but he didn't wear one Sat or Sun! It was COLD!!!!



It was much colder on Friday than Sat or even Sunday when the weather turned. He still didn't have it covering his ears.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a great time and was nice to meet and ski with some new people and the old ones as well. A big thanks to Sugarloaf, Brad, Ethan, Greg and the Widowmaker bar for all the did for us(and for putting up with us :grin: ).

Look forward to hitting SL next year and hopefully another AZ Summit.

PS: Greg, maybe we can do the shower thing after biking sometimes....)


----------



## WJenness (Mar 29, 2010)

Huh, my phone did some weird time zone jump too Greg... This morning it asked me if I wanted to convert my appointments to the 'new' timezone... Odd.

I'm on Verizon. You?

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

JimG. said:


> Still here...
> 
> Snowed about 3" last night...now a mix going to all rain quickly.
> 
> Will ski the day and then head south. Weather forecast sucks.



My bet is Jim is braving the rain as we speak, and crawling all over those bump runs.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Huh, my phone did some weird time zone jump too Greg... This morning it asked me if I wanted to convert my appointments to the 'new' timezone... Odd.
> 
> I'm on Verizon. You?
> 
> -w



AT&T. I discovered is about 8 beers deep at the welcome party. My thought at the time was, "cool, more drinking time." JimG. set me straight. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> AT&T. I discovered is about 8 beers deep at the welcome party. My thought at the time was, "cool, more drinking time." JimG. set me straight. :lol:



No time zone issues for me (also AT&T), but I could go from 4 bars to nothing in a matter of seconds. Paul and I would be sitting next to each other and my phone would have no service and he'd be surfing away (we have the same phones).


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> No time zone issues for me (also AT&T), but I could go from 4 bars to nothing in a matter of seconds. Paul and I would be sitting next to each other and my phone would have no service and he'd be surfing away (we have the same phones).



I experienced that too. Cell service seemed very building sensitive. I had a hard time getting coverage at all in the hotel which is all brick. Outside, it seemed fine.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 29, 2010)

Paul said:


> Good time this weekend. Couldn't ask for better roomies (well, except for my girls) and the skiing was much better than anticipated. Being the terminal upper intermediate I wasn't too concerned about bumps or anything, but it was cool checking-out a new place. I can now see what all the hubub is about. Definitely working on plans to bring the fam there next season.
> 
> A few things...
> 
> ...



Thanks for putting up with me, Paul. I was the roommate that kept sneaking in and out. Smooth operator? Only if it's a Sade song. =)

What's this about the shower? Is that why it was so clean?=)

The whoopie pies were amazing. Two thumbs up.

Cel phone service - I told people that I went off the grid this weekend.

Woodcore's speed has inspired me not to wear a hat.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> BTW, this needs to become SM's avatar. :lol:



Your wish is my command.


----------



## playoutside (Mar 29, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Huh, my phone did some weird time zone jump too Greg... This morning it asked me if I wanted to convert my appointments to the 'new' timezone... Odd.
> 
> I'm on Verizon. You?
> 
> -w


 

Maybe its some weird Sugarloaf force ;-) ...but more likely it was because of daylight savings time kicking in this weekend in Europe...bet your phone needs a patch.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 29, 2010)

playoutside said:


> Maybe its some weird Sugarloaf force ;-) ...but more likely it was because of daylight savings time kicking in this weekend in Europe...bet your phone needs a patch.



I don't think my phone is smart enough to know that Western Europe exists...

Oh well, doesn't matter much as it's due for replacement in May anyway.

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2010)

Paul said:


> Snowmonster is one smoooooth operator


+1


thetrailboss said:


> LADY'S MAN!!!!



At least we now know where snowmonster went Saturday night since he wouldn't tell us.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> The waitresses at the Widowmaker were pretty hot. We were just being dirty old men ...


All the waitresses at the Loaf seemed pretty hot! Definitely not what you would expect for far northern Maine in the middle of no where.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 29, 2010)

Edd said:


> Mismatched 8000's Rivercoil?  Hilarious.


Check the equipment/gear forum about 2 months back for the story on that one. Three pairs of skis for the price of two!!! They are identical skis in all aspects other than the top sheet graphics.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 29, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> All the waitresses at the Loaf seemed pretty hot! Definitely not what you would expect for far northern Maine in the middle of no where.



Maybe Boyne is importing them. :lol:

I have to say this is my first time back to the loaf since Boyne took over and I'm very impressed with all the improvements they have made on the hill and in the base area. Almost all the lift houses and shacks on the hill have been refurbed. Everything looks great. Service was a little slow at our breakfast at the Sugarloaf Inn, but otherwise it was outstanding everywhere else. Hopefully they can work some of that magic with the lifts now. Anyway kudos to Boyne on a nice job and being great hosts! :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 29, 2010)

Due to how fast everyone was moving, I really don't have any pics. I think I got one of Nitro and one of the SL sign at the entrance. Tough getting the camera out when everyone is constantly moving and not being slowed down by the terrain or endurance. Any ways...

This was quite a novelty trip for me as a nearly exclusive day tripper. HUGE THANKS again to Greg and the rest of the AZ Team and especially the guys at the Loaf for doing this trip up right for us.

Going into the weekend, I knew conditions were going to not be there best so I adjusted my expectations. With low expectations going into the weekend, I was amazed by the conditions. I did not expect to be skiing any bumps or natural snow trails (though we did not do much, it was much more than expected) and the groomers held out very well for most of the weekend.

I logged more vertical on Saturday than I have in any one given day in a very long time. And I probably skied more groomers this weekend than I have skied total from 2006 through the present combined. That said, I had an awesome time out there this weekend remember what a blast railing arcs can be and also how hard pack makes you focus on technique (which mine has sadly decreased significantly due to skiing almost exclusively on softer snow throughout the last few seasons).

Saturday, as shown and discussed above, was a perfect sunny mid-January type day. :lol: Snow conditions were firm and fast but plenty edgeable except in a few really scraped down sections. The Skidder to Sheerboom bumps really made my day, though. As I exclaimed before tearing into them, I never thought I would be so excited for two inches of wind blow bumps. Leading the charge towards the King Pine chair down frozen bumps with lots of chunks was tremendously amusing. I got to the bottom of the run, turned around, and saw the majority of our group hacking their way down the run. I thought for sure pretty much everyone was going to go back around towards the groomers after seeing my first few turns!!! :lol:

Sunday was a real and unexpected treat with first tracks. I originally was thinking "what's the rush? hard pack groomers? who cares about first tracks..." But cranking out groomers on untouched cord was awesome. I forgot that mid-winter first tracks on perfect cord is just as much of a reason for first tracks as powder is. I realized on the third chair up that we had a huge advantage compared to the folks just starting to line up for first tracks. They would be going down the trails we already hit when we would be moving on to more untouched areas on the mountain. 

"It's just like a powder day!!!" :lol: That had to be my quote of the week.

At least it was on the context of having better snow by being ahead of the crowds. I didn't expect it to be so cool, but I really enjoyed skiing onto a chair while the G/P were waiting in line for 8:30am opening. I can imagine if it was a powder day... folks would have been pissed!!!

Any ways, great to meet so many new folks from AZ and reconnect with many folks I have not seen/skied with in quite some time. I had a blast and hope this as a first of an annual event.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Sunday was a real and unexpected treat with first tracks. I originally was thinking "what's the rush? hard pack groomers? who cares about first tracks..." But cranking out groomers on untouched cord was awesome. I forgot that mid-winter first tracks on perfect cord is just as much of a reason for first tracks as powder is. I realized on the third chair up that we had a huge advantage compared to the folks just starting to line up for first tracks. They would be going down the trails we already hit when we would be moving on to more untouched areas on the mountain.



Your expectation what the whole first tracks thing would be and after the fact conclusion of it mirrors mine and probably everyone else's, I think. Very cool that most of the AZ crew checked it out and was impressed by it.

Good to ski with you again Steve. It seems like we haven't been able to connect for more than a run or two the past few years. At one point, I was talking with someone about one of the earliest gatherings at Berkshire East where you, me, Brian and TTB were present. Hard to believe that was over 5 years ago. Ironically, similar conditions.... :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> L to R: Severine, bvibert, JimG, Greg, Peter, Paul, o3jeff, wa-loaf, Woodcore, skibum9995, deadheadskier, riverc0il, double eject, and Reefer's other buddy who's name I can't remember, but I'll just call him boob shot.
> 
> Behind the camera is Reefer, and missing is; thetrailboss, his SO (can't remember her screen name), snowmonster, roccojerry, from the NEK, and several other people who's faces I can see, but can't put names to at the moment.  Pretty good turnout, IMHO.



This is from several pages back:

I think "boob shot" is Powdahhound -- the patroller from Wa.

Skimaine also showed up at the apres party at the Widowmaker with his wife. Hung out for a bit but went back to skiing. Good guy.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> Your expectation what the whole first tracks thing would be and after the fact conclusion of it mirrors mine and probably everyone else's, I think. Very cool that most of the AZ crew checked it out and was impressed by it.


Put me on that list, I almost didn't go at all, but it turned out really cool!



Greg said:


> Good to ski with you again Steve. It seems like we haven't been able to connect for more than a run or two the past few years. At one point, I was talking with someone about one of the earliest gatherings at Berkshire East where you, me, Brian and TTB were present. Hard to believe that was over 5 years ago. Ironically, similar conditions.... :lol:



Likewise Steve, nice to hook up for some turns again.  The conditions that day at BEast were pretty crappy indeed, but it was still fun hanging with fellow AZer's.  That was one of those trips were I began to realize just how much of a gaper I was and how far I had to go.


----------



## darent (Mar 29, 2010)

big thanks to sugarloaf ,brad and ethan for showing us a great weekend. greg thanks for all the work and anyone else who helped put this weekend together. was good to connect some faces with names  and janski and I enjoyed skiing with youall. see you  at the next AZ Summit


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2010)

I must say that the conditions @ the Loaf were way better than that 2005 trip to the BEast.  I recall us skidding down a lot of trails there...and basically lapping one run.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 30, 2010)

I do know that most of the area westward, from Moosehead L. to the border...and northward, is off the coverage grid.  I _think_ there is a stretch somewhere that encompasses the Bigelow/Sugarloaf(and below?) area...but not factually sure....just over-heard word-of-mouth talk.    Once you ski the hard, crunchy, icy stuff at Sugarloaf fairly well...most other places, with good snow, become much easier than before...;-)

$.01


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> *bvibert, roark and JimG. on lower Sheer Boom bumps:*



Hah, I remember seeing people on Sheer Boom and was wondering if it was you guys --  
In that picture on the lower chair watching you guys is my friend Todd, myself, Sara, and Bram (Longhorn T)



roark said:


> Great weekend up at the Loaf. Enjoyed seeing some old friends and of course the skiing. Kudos to the SL staff who did a great job, enjoyed the VIP treatment!



trailboss





Pretty easy to spot the only one on a snowboard on Gondi  thanks for the pic!

Who's going back in two weeks for Reggae?


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 30, 2010)

Finally back and settled after the big weekend, truly had an awesome time!! Great skiing with you all, I'm pretty sure I got to chat with almost everyone at one point or another during the weekend regardless, nice to finally put some faces to the screen names! 

Many thanks to Greg, and the Sugarloaf crew for setting up and providing a very enjoyable weekend! Can't wait for the next one!!!   

I did take a bunch of pictures over the course of the weekend which I've finally had the chance to scan through and pick out some of the better ones, none the less here we go! 

*Friday Night AZ Meet and Great*














































Enjoy.............


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 30, 2010)

*Saturday Pictures*

Minus the powder snow, Saturday was a bluebird day for sure, can't say I saw a cloud all day long. The cat operators at the Loaf did an amazing job prepping the hill and the groomed terrain skied frickin' awesome. Tons of fun had carving up the Loaf with the AZ crew for sure!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2010)

Great pics, WC. What's up with all the pocket pool at the welcome party? :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Mar 31, 2010)

Greg said:


> My bet is Jim is braving the rain as we speak, and crawling all over those bump runs.



No. not really.

Got out at 8:30 Monday when it was still snowing...cold and windy.

Skiing was decent, but by 10:45 the precip was turning to windblown rain. By 11:30 my car was out of the hotel lot and headed home.

The forecast was for rain thru today...pointless to stay there.

Skiied at Hunter today.


----------

